#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  > درخواست: نرم افزار گرافیک Esonic GeForce GT 630 2G میخوام

## B4K

نرم افزار گرافیک Esonic GeForce GT 630 2G میخوام


128BIT

c5qkdbmo.jpg

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

باید cd خودش رو  پیدا کنید و نصب کنید . تو سایت خودش هم برای گرافیک هاش درایور نگذاشته است . کلا دنبال خرید این گرافیک های متفرقه نروید . ریمارک هستند

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*NPTiak*

----------

